# Afterwork-biken ab wiesbaden



## leberwurst (21. April 2004)

Hallo,

wer hätte lust jeweils montags oder dienstags nach der arbeit so ca. ab 16.15 Uhr ab wiesbaden mitte im taunus zu biken?
Geplant ist lockeres biken ca. 2-3 stunden.
Ich freue mich auf eure nachricht


----------



## estekay (26. April 2004)

moin "Leberwurst"

Afterwork-biken ist ne klasse Sache - bis zum Bahnhof brauche ich auch nur  drei Minuten - aber um 16:15 klicke ich gewoehnlich das erste mal die Liste der Staus im RheinMain bei HROnline an, um mir als Pendler ne passende Route zurueck nach Wi zu ueberlegen... Also mitten am Nachmittag schon antreten - das wird bei mir leider nichts -  schade eigentlich

Cu, Steffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leberwurst (26. April 2004)

Hi, allerseits,

also ich denke über die Uhrzeit könnte man reden.
Bei mir ist es so, daß ich nur in Wiesbaden arbeite aber nicht wohne und ab 16.00 Feierabend machen kann (Gleitzeit). Ich fahre nicht erst heim, weil sichs nicht lohnt (Fahrtzeit mit dem Rad bis zur Wohnung ca. 45 min.).
Schreibt doch mal, ab wann Ihr Zeit hättet und dann finden sich evtl. ein paar Leute zusammen.  

Gruß Leberwurst


----------



## Fatso (26. April 2004)

so, will mich auch noch mal hier per forum melden.

ich komm zwar aus F, studier aber in MZ und hätte STARKES interesse an ner regelmäßigen feierabendtour.

allerdings ist es für mich montags und dienstags unmöglich, zumindest diesen sommer. wie sieht's denn bei euch mittwochs aus? uhrzeit wär mir dann egal.

grüße,
lorenz


----------



## leberwurst (26. April 2004)

Ab Mittwoch geht bei mir gar nix, leider...
Aber gibt es nicht vielleicht doch noch irgendsoeinen Studenten, der schon so früh Vorlesungsende hat und mit mir fahren will???


----------



## X-Präsi (27. April 2004)

Fatso schrieb:
			
		

> so, will mich auch noch mal hier per forum melden.
> 
> ich komm zwar aus F, studier aber in MZ und hätte STARKES interesse an ner regelmäßigen feierabendtour.
> 
> ...



falls Du keine Cluballergie hast, wäre der Beinhart-Biketreff mittwochs oder donnerstags das richtige für Dich. Geht auf coolen Trails mit witzische Leut  durch den Gonsenheimer Wald. Ist auch ohne Beitrittsverpflichtung aber auf eigene Gefahr.

Mehr Infos auf www.mtb-club-beinhart.de


----------



## Fatso (27. April 2004)

Präsi schrieb:
			
		

> falls Du keine Cluballergie hast, wäre der Beinhart-Biketreff mittwochs oder donnerstags das richtige für Dich. Geht auf coolen Trails mit witzische Leut durch den Gonsenheimer Wald. Ist auch ohne Beitrittsverpflichtung aber auf eigene Gefahr.



...hmmm, wenn ich zwischen taunus und gonsenheimer wald zu wählen hätte, wüsst ich wofür ich mich entscheiden würd.  überfährt man im gonsenheimer wald nicht zu viele jogger und dackel? 

ist aber natürlich besser als gar net fahren, ich glaub ich gucks mir mal an, jedenfalls danke für den tipp. cu there!?

fatso


----------



## Fatso (27. April 2004)

hallo präsi,

war gerade auf mtb-club-beinhart.de um nach dem treffpunkt zu schauen, das hat mich allerdings auch nicht viel schlauer gemacht. wo ist denn das schloss waldthausen?

thx
fatso


----------



## Holybold (27. April 2004)

@fatso: Das Schloß Waldhausen befindet sich im Gonsenheimer Wald zwischen Finthen und Gonsenheim an der Heidesheimer Landstr. 

Morgen ist übrigens wieder Treff um 19:00h. Die Durchseuchung mit Dackeln und Joggern ist schon hoch, doch Gottseidank gibt es genug Ausweichmöglichkeiten, ohne dass man sich ständig mit anderen Waldnutzern in die Quere kommt.

CU

Holybold


----------



## leberwurst (27. April 2004)

Net bös sein, aber der GoWa kommt nicht für mich in Frage, das ist wie Joggen auf der Aschebahn!!!??? Boähhh!!!  
Außerdem kann ich nur Mo und Di!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Holybold (27. April 2004)

leberwurst schrieb:
			
		

> Net bös sein, aber der GoWa kommt nicht für mich in Frage, das ist wie Joggen auf der Aschebahn!!!??? Boähhh!!!



Ich glaube, ich reserviere  einen Montag für Dich, dann zeige ich Dir mal den GOWA. Den Teil, der überwiegend wo uns besucht wird, kennst Du  garantiert  nicht, sonst würdest Du anders urteilen. Schätze mal, danach denkst Du anders darüber. Fahre allerdings auch lieber im Taunus, Binger Wald, Bad Kreuznach, Donnersberg usw.
Wie siehts kommenden Montag 17:30h bei Dir aus?

CU

Holybold


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leberwurst (28. April 2004)

Hallo Holybold,

bin schon mit MTB-Club Beinhart im Gowa gewesen (ätsch)!  
Aber ganz lieb das Angebot! Es wäre mir auch zu umständlich von Wi nach Mz Gonsenheim zu fahren. Kannst Du mir nicht den Montag für den Taunus reservieren. Über ein einmaliges Tourchentreffen würde ich mich auch freuen.
Gruß Leberwurst


----------



## estekay (28. April 2004)

Hallo Leutz,

melde mich nochmal mit nem Vorschlag:

Wie schauts denn Di ab 18:30 bei Euch aus? Abfahrt Wi/Hbf.  Jemand Interesse an gemeinsamen Afterwork-Touren?

Gruesse, Steffen


----------



## hemig (28. April 2004)

Hallo,

also ich hätte grosses Interesse an einem festen Treff hier in Wiesbaden. Die Touren mit den Beinharten machen wirklich sehr viel spass und ich komme am Samstag auch wieder mit. Extra nach Mainz fahren, wo ich den Taunus doch vor der Nase habe möchte ich allerdings auch nicht.
18:30 Uhr ist für mich ok, ich bräuchte allerdings mal eine Kontaktnummer um abzusagen wenn es im Geschäft mal länger dauert. Nächsten Dienstag bin ich dabei!

Gruss,

Holger


----------



## X-Präsi (28. April 2004)

dienstags würde ich auch mal ab und an mitfahren, wenn ihr nen altersschwachen expräsidenten überhaupt mitnehmt ;-)


----------



## leberwurst (28. April 2004)

Hallo Präsi, Estekay und Hemig,

können wir nicht um 18.00 Uhr starten? Dann wären wir schon zu viert?  
Gruß Leberworscht


----------



## X-Präsi (28. April 2004)

wär für mich auch ok...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holybold (29. April 2004)

leberwurst schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Holybold,
> 
> bin schon mit MTB-Club Beinhart im Gowa gewesen (ätsch)!
> Aber ganz lieb das Angebot! Es wäre mir auch zu umständlich von Wi nach Mz Gonsenheim zu fahren. Kannst Du mir nicht den Montag für den Taunus reservieren. Über ein einmaliges Tourchentreffen würde ich mich auch freuen.
> Gruß Leberwurst



Nachmittags mit dem Rad noch nach Fiesbaden ist mir natürlich auch zu aufwändig. Vuielleicht klappts ja Samstags mal ab Schierstein.

CU

Holybold


----------



## estekay (29. April 2004)

Moin zusammen,

na also, da kommt ja doch Bewegung in die Sache    Ein Anfang ist somit gemacht. Alles weitere wird sich ergeben...

Also: ich versuche es mit 18:00 naechsten Di mal - wegen meiner Job-Fahrgemeinschaft ist das natuerlich nicht unbedingt konfliktfrei und dann sind da ja noch die ganzen anderen Fahrwuetigen, mit denen wir regelmaessig auf der A3 und A66 spielen duerfen...
Lasst uns dennoch mal kommenden Di einplanen, Treffpunkt Vorplatz HBf Wi, 18:00 Uhr c.t. - Thema lockere Runde ab in die Huegel.   

@Praesi: mach Dich mal locker wegen des Alters. 1. kann ich da bestimmt ganz gut mithalten und 2. habe ich gerade vor wenigen Tagen am Gardasee erst wieder mal gezeigt bekommen, was mancher Familienvater mit Kiddies im Haenger fuer Tretleistungen hinlegen kann. Die Zahl alleine zaehlt also nicht...


----------



## Stefan1069 (29. April 2004)

Hallo zusammen 

Ich komme auch mal mit . Mo oder Di paßt bei mir ganz gut . Also bis Di sofern es nicht regnet . 

Ciao  Stefan


----------



## hemig (29. April 2004)

Hallo,

bin Dienstag 18Uhr auch am Hauptbahnhof.

Gruss,

Holger


----------



## leberwurst (3. Mai 2004)

Wie sieht es morgen aus, wenn's regnet?  
Sagt Ihr dann hier im Forum ab?
Gruß 
Leberwürstchen


----------



## estekay (3. Mai 2004)

Hi Leutz,

sollte es Bindfaeden regnen, wuerde ich absagen. Bin zwar kein reiner Schoenwetterfahrer, bin aber auch kein Freund von Suhlen... oder sauglatten Trails in knackigem Terrain.
Melde mich an dieser Stelle mit aktuellem Stand morgen gegen fruehen Nachmittag. Sollte das ganze klappen, werden wir sowieso mal unsere Nrn. austauschen, gelle?

Ansonsten steht:  Morgen 18:00 Uhr c.T. !   ...

CU, Steffen


Ach ja, "Leberwuerstchen": es ist immer eine nette Geste, auf eine PN auch mal 'ne kleine Antwort zu senden...


----------



## leberwurst (3. Mai 2004)

Hallo Ihr Lieben,
ich habe leider eine schlechte Nachricht. Wegen eines Todesfalls muß ich am Dienstag passen. Ich habe mich wirklich sehr auf den Di. gefreut und hoffe, daß es bei Euch anderen klappen wird, so daß nächste Woche gleich nochmal was steigt und dann mit mirrrrrrrrrr!!!!
Sorry, aber das sucht man sich ja auch nicht aus.
Leberwurst


----------



## X-Präsi (3. Mai 2004)

@ Leberwurst: Mein Beileid - immer ein unfeiner Anlass...

@ Rest: Di 18 Uhr wo vorm Hauptbahnhof ?


----------



## hemig (4. Mai 2004)

Hallo, 

ich werde es leider auch nicht schaffen. Muss nach der Arbeit mein neues Auto abholen ;-)
Nächsten Dienstag bzw. Samstag bin ich aber auf jeden Fall dabei. Wenn am Rest der Woche noch einmal Lust auf eine kleine Tour nach 18 Uhr haben sollte möge er mir bescheid geben (0177-56 44 107)

Grüsse,

Holger


----------



## Stefan1069 (4. Mai 2004)

Hi 

Ich bin heute um 18 Uhr am Hauptbahnhof . Ab Donnerstag soll es ja regnen    . also nutzen wir doch noch das schöne Wetter . 

Ciao  Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-Präsi (4. Mai 2004)

es kommt wie es kommen muss - ich muss auch absagen - jobtechnisch keine Zeit 

Hoffe, dass ich es nächste Woche hinbekomme (wobei da mein Altvorderer Gebtag hat). Ma gucken.


----------



## fast4ward (4. Mai 2004)

Hi Leute,

wie ist denn so euer Tempo bei euer Dienstagtour und wo wollt ihr hinfahren?

CU 

Jochen


----------



## estekay (4. Mai 2004)

Hallo Leutz,

sieht noch super aus - ich werde heute um 18:00 Uhr da sein 

Treffpunkt: Bahnhofsvorplatz beim ESWE "Anleger"


@Jochen: komm doch einfach mit - der letzte bestimmt das Tempo!
Und da ich gestern gut versackt bin, melde ich mich schon mal freiwillig für die rote Laterne....


Ich denke, es sollte allen Spass machen und steigern können wir uns immer noch! 

Sollten sich dauerhaft mehrere 'Pedalieros' einfinden, kann man ja immer noch über zwei verschiedene Leistungsgruppen nachdenken.

CU, Steffen


----------



## leberwurst (4. Mai 2004)

Hallo Steffen und Jochen,
habt Ihr Euch getroffen? Welche Route seid Ihr denn gefahren? Habe gerade die Wiesbaden Karte vor mir liegen und überlege mir Touren für Dienstags...


----------



## estekay (5. Mai 2004)

Hello Leutz,

ja, ein Anfang ist gemacht! An der ersten Dienstagsabendfeierabendafterworkbikerunde hat ausser mir noch der Stefan teilgenommen. Die anderen haben abgesagt oder wir haben nicht lange genug gewartet. Was unsere Runde anging, so war die gemaessigt und sicher auch fuer andere machbar: also auf gehts!!!

Ach ja zu unser ersten Tour: wir haben 'ne 'Platte'nrunde mit entzueckenden Einzelwegen und einem kleinen Downhill von der Platte runter abgedreht.

Fazit: klasse Sache!

CU, Steffen


----------



## Dirk09 (5. Mai 2004)

Hallo,

hätte auch Lust in WI am Biketreff teilzunehmen. Leider passt mir Dienstag nicht so gut. Hat jemand Lust am Donnerstag (gleiche Zeit / gleicher Treffpunkt) zu biken? 

Gruß Dirk


----------



## Stefan1069 (7. Mai 2004)

Hallo Dirk 

Donnerstags findet ein Biketreff um 17.30 Uhr ab Wi-Schierstein Stielstr. Sport-Point statt. Der Biketreff ist Privat organisiert . Jeder kann auf eigene Gefahr sich uns anschließen ( ich bin auch nicht Mitglied in dem Studio ) . 
Das Tempo und die Strecke richtet sich nach dem Langsamsten . 
z.B.: letzte Woche Niederwald Denkmal , davor Flörsheimer Warte , Platte 
Singletrails werden gefahren, schwere Downhills nicht . 
Einfach mal vorbeikommen und mitfahren . 

Ciao Stefan

PS : es wird pünktlich losgefahren und bei regen fällt die tour immer aus .


----------



## estekay (10. Mai 2004)

Hallo Leutz,

wie stehts denn diese Woche mit einer frischen Afterworkbikerunde?

Wuerde mich freuen, wenn sich da was einspielen koennte... Dummerweise klappt diese Woche bei mir weder der Di noch der Do. Hat jemand Lust auf Mittwoch, Start ab Wi Hbf (Busanleger EsWe) gegen 18:30 Uhr?

CU, Steffen


----------



## X-Präsi (10. Mai 2004)

schade, mittwochs tendiere ich dann doch eher zum beinhart-singeltrail-ride durch den gonsenheimer wald. ist schon recht lustisch dort jenseits der jogger-slaloms 

dienstags wär ok gewesen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hemig (10. Mai 2004)

Hallo,

wie schaut es denn morgen abend aus? Dienstag 18Uhr?

Gruss,

Holger


----------



## Dirk09 (10. Mai 2004)

Ich würde sowohl Dienstag als auch Mittwoch bei normalen Wetterverhältnissen fahren.

Dirk

Treffpunkt 18:00 am Hbf ???


----------



## hemig (10. Mai 2004)

Hallo nochmal,

wir kommen auf jeden Fall zu zweit um 18Uhr an den Hauptbahnhof.
Wo genau wollen wir uns denn treffen?

Gruss,

Holger


----------



## leberwurst (10. Mai 2004)

Hi,

trotz aller guter Vorsätze schaffe ich es nicht, um 18.00 Uhr am Bahnhof zu sein. Ich gebe es auch auf und hoffe, daß sich vielleicht doch noch jemand findet, der um 16.00 oder 16.30 montags oder dienstags Zeit zum Fahren hat.
Gruß

Leberwurst


----------



## Fatso (11. Mai 2004)

estekay schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leutz,
> 
> wie stehts denn diese Woche mit einer frischen Afterworkbikerunde?
> 
> ...




mittwoch wär ich dabei, dienstag geht bei mir auch nicht. 

steffen, sag doch vielleicht noch mal bescheid ob der termin steht.


----------



## Dirk09 (11. Mai 2004)

Bin Mittwoch auch um 18:00 am Hbf.

Dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## estekay (11. Mai 2004)

Hallo Leutz,

freut mich, dass wir am Mittwoch zusammenfinden!   

Da der Wi Hbf derzeit noch heftig von Umbauarbeiten gezeichnet ist (Absperrungen, Bauzaeune, Verkaufsflaeche auf dem Hbf-Vorplatz), schlage ich vor, um 18:00 Uhr c.t. !! beim "ESWE-Busanleger" vor dem Hbf. 

Und stell bitte einer die Gewitter ab....  

@Leberwurst - sorry wegen der Terminverschiebung auf Mittwoch. Naechste Woche bin ich auf wieder Di Abend dabei - so es nicht schneit!!!

CU, Steffen


----------



## Stefan1069 (11. Mai 2004)

Hi 

Ich bin auch heute um 18.00 Uhr am Bahnhof neben Bushaltestelle sofern es nicht regnet . Und morgen dann auch noch mal . 

@ leberwurst
Nächsten Montag könnte ich auch mal um 16.00 Uhr mit dir ne runde drehen . Sag mir bis spätestens So bescheid .

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Fatso (12. Mai 2004)

...doch absagen! da ich heute mittag kurzfristig arbeiten muss. sorry dass ich erst so spät bescheid sagen kann, vielleicht liest das ja noch einer und weiß bescheid, dann braucht ihr nicht auf mich zu warten.

ansonsten sind ja noch genug leute am start, so dass ihr bestimmt auch ohne mich spaß habt   

viel vergnügen!


----------



## estekay (12. Mai 2004)

Ciao Lorenz,

Danke fuer die Rueckmeldung - vielleicht klappt es ja beim naechsten Mal...


CU, Steffen


----------



## estekay (14. Mai 2004)

Hallo Leutz,

nachdem auch diese Woche trotz "suboptimaler" Wetterverhaeltnisse AfterWork-Bikerunden von Teilnehmern aus diesem Forum ab Wiesbaden Hbf gefahren wurden - wie sieht es mit naechster Woche aus?

Wer hat Lust am Di Abend eine gemaessigte Tour zu fahren? - Terminvorschlag 18:00 c.T. !!! ab Wi Hbf... 

CU, Steffen

p.s. Ich hoffe Stefan und ich haben letzten Mittwoch nicht irgendjemanden umsonst zum Treffpunkt kommen lassen - wir haben noch bis 18:20 Uhr auf andere, angekuendigte Teilnehmer gewartet, sind dann aber gefahren - laenger wollten wir dann doch nicht warten... 
Die Tour war widerum technisch und konditionell gemaessigt - die haetten bestimmt auch noch eine ganze Reihe andere fahren koennen - auf, fahrt doch einfach mal mit!


----------



## Stefan1069 (16. Mai 2004)

Hi 

Ich bin am Dienstag wieder dabei . Mal sehen ob noch ein paar Leute mehr mitkommen werden . 

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Dirk09 (18. Mai 2004)

Ich komme um 18:00 zum Hbf.

Dirk


----------



## Stefan1069 (18. Mai 2004)

so ein pech . jetzt hab ich mir bei dem tollen wetter eine kleine erkältung geholt    . muss für heute leider absagen . 
übrigens der donnerstagtreff am sport-point fällt wegen dem feiertag diese woche aus . 

ciao stefan


----------



## estekay (18. Mai 2004)

Ciao Stefan,

gute Besserung wuensche ich! Hoffentlich bist Du fuer Deine naechsten Events wieder fit.
Melde dich doch an dieser Stelle nochmal, wenn Du wieder mit einsteigst, ok.   

Werde heute dennoch wieder um 18:00 Uhr c.T. am Hbf. Wi warten - vielleicht klappt es ja doch noch bei jemandem weiteren - sollte der Termin zu frueh sein, bitte hier einen Alternativvorschlag posten...


CU, Steffen


----------



## Stefan1069 (22. Mai 2004)

Hallo @ all 

Ich bin wieder fit . Also am Dienstag um 18 Uhr ab Hbf . Wer kommt auch ? 

Ciao Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## estekay (24. Mai 2004)

Ciao Stefan,

schoen, dass Du wieder auf den Beinen/Pedalen bist! Ich wuerde gern am Di. Abend wieder mitradeln - kann aber diesmal definitiv erst ab 18:30 Uhr. Geht das auch bei Dir?
Und wie sieht es mit den Anderen aus???

CU, Steffen


----------



## Eru (24. Mai 2004)

Hi!

Ich bin Eru und neu hier im Forum, gerne würde ich den Dienstag nach Pfingsten nutzen, um mich bei euch einzuklinken - kann dann aber erst gg. 17.30 Uhr, da ich bis ca. 5 arbeiten muss!

Oder hat jetzt am Donnerstag jemand vom Club Zeit und Lust? Da ging es dann schon früher, wenn ich mit dem Rad auf die Arbeit gondel.

Eru


----------



## hemig (25. Mai 2004)

Hallo,

also ich würde heute auch mitkommen wenn ich rechtzeitig aus dem Büro komme. 18 oder 18:30?

Gruss,

Holger


----------



## estekay (25. Mai 2004)

Hallo Leutz,

na dann lasst uns doch 18:30 Uhr am "ESWE-Anleger" vor dem Wi Hbf sagen - dann passt es dem Holger sicher besser und ich schaffe es auch noch MIT Bike bis zum Treffpunkt...   

Werde auf jeden Fall da sein, selbst wenn es schneit... Waere doch gelacht, wenn wir es nicht hinbekommen koennten, die AfterWorkBikeRunde zu etablieren.  

CU, Steffen


----------



## Stefan1069 (25. Mai 2004)

Hi @ all 

18.30 Uhr ohne c.T.  Ok !  Ich bin da . 

Ciao Stefan


----------



## estekay (26. Mai 2004)

Hallo Leutz,

hey, so langsam kommt die Sache in Schwung    Gestern Abend haben wir uns schon zu viert auf die Suche nach neuen Wegen gemacht. Und wieder war fast alles fahrbar - fast? Na ja, ein verlockender, kleiner Abstecher brachte dann doch kleinere Schiebe-Einlagen mit sich  , denn der Weg entpuppte sich als Spielplatz der Forstarbeiter und  die hatten wohl vergessen, ihre herumliegenden Aeste und Baumstaemme abends wieder mitzunehmen. Hat aber auch keinem der Teilnehmer geschadet, mal sein Bike zu schultern... denn AfterWorkBikeRunden sollen ja vor allem eines machen: Spass  

Naechster Termin ist der Dienstag nach Pfingsten - Treffpunkt nach Absprache wieder so zwischen 18:00 und 18:30 Uhr am Hbf in Wi. 

@Eru, Fast4ward & Leberwurst

Wie steht es denn mit Euch? Wollt Ihr Euch nicht naechsten Dienstag Abend mal mit einklinken? 

CU, Steffen


----------



## Eru (27. Mai 2004)

Hallo Jungs ...

am nächsten Dienstag kann ich auf jeden Fall und bin dann gerne das erste Mal dabei.

Wenn ihr euch erst nach 18.00 Uhr am Hbf trefft brauche ich auch nicht unbedingt mit dem Rad auf die Arbeit oder ich fahre mich zwischen Bierstadt und dem Bahnhof erst mal warm.

Wer kann am 08.06. früher?
Wenn's Wetter passt möchte ich dann eine größere Runde ziehn.

Bis auf Bald!


----------



## Stefan1069 (27. Mai 2004)

17.30 Uhr Schierstein  Sport-Point Biketreff ich komme . Wer noch ? 

Ciao Stefan


----------



## estekay (28. Mai 2004)

Hallo Leutz,

nur um das nochmal kurz abzugleichen:

kommenden Dienstag, den 01. Juni treffen wir uns am Hbf um 18:15 c.t. fuer eine AfterWorkBikeRunde... 

Fuer die Woche drauf am 08. Juni schlaegt Stefan vor, sich schon um  17.30 Uhr in Schierstein am Sport-Point zu treffen.
Fuer mich ist der Termin leider zu frueh (Ihr wisst schon: bin vorher immer beim Rhein-Main-Cruisen) - werde also eventuell eine spaetere Runde wieder so ab etwa 18:00 bis 18:15 Uhr c.t. ansteuern...
Na ja, bis dahin ist ja noch ein wenig Zeit - vielleicht bekommen wir ja auch eine gemeinsame Runde hin    

CU, Steffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eru (28. Mai 2004)

Hallo Jungs .....

Sport-Point, Schierstein?
Ist das das Ding in der Stielstrasse, wo man dann gleich in den Schrebergärten zwischen Schierstein und Frauenstein ist?

Ich hab' jetzt nicht alle 60 Einträge gelesen, so dass mir keine Adresse aufgefallen ist.

Bis auf Bald
Eru


----------



## leberwurst (28. Mai 2004)

Stoooooopppppp   Eru,

am 08.06. kann ich früher, das heißt ich wäre ab 15.45 Uhr fahrbereit.
Also wann und wo treffen wir uns?

Wir können übrigens im Laufe der Tour irgendwann Richtung Erbsenacker fahren (vielleicht nach der Platte - Kellerskopf noch mitnehmen) und dann setze ich mich Richtung Igstadt - Nordenstadt - Hochheim - Bischofsheim ab. Wie wäre das??? Da könntest Du sicher noch ein ganzes Stückchen mitfahren.

Gruß Leberwurst


----------



## Stefan1069 (28. Mai 2004)

Grosses missverständnis Steffen 



> 17.30 Uhr Schierstein Sport-Point Biketreff ich komme . Wer noch ?


dieses posting war für den 27.05 gedacht . also eine Stunde später schon . 
Es bleibt natürlich Dienstags beim 18.00 Uhr Treff am Hbf . 
Ich wollte damit nur anbieten ,das jemand auch mal bei dem Biketreff Donnerstags reinschnuppern kann . 

@ Eru 
Genau das ist das "Ding" . Wir sind da eine Gruppe von bis zu 6 Leuten .
Was am 3.06 geplant ist weiß ich nicht ( ich bin im Urlaub ) und von denen ist keiner im Forum , aber ab 10.06 ist reinschnuppern kein problem ( ich weiss dann wieder ob gefahren wird ) . 
Und lies in diesem thread mal die #34 . Da steht alles .


----------



## estekay (31. Mai 2004)

Hallo Leutz,

auch wenn das hier ein wenig mit den Vorschlägen durcheinanderging - no Prob  

@Stefan,

Ich fände es gut, wenn wir den Di-Termin gegen 18:15 Uhr beibehalten könnten - spricht ja aber auch nichts dagegen, einen alternativen Termin zu finden - Ach ja, viel Spass am Tremalzo... 


Für alle anderen, die nicht gerade in Trainingslager verweilen oder sich ne Prise Lago gönnen, wie stehts mit eine feinen AfterworkBikeRunde morgen Abend Treffpunkt 18:15 Uhr ab Wi Hbf an der "Anlegestelle" der ESWE Busflotte. Werde dort sein... 

CU, Steffen


----------



## hemig (31. Mai 2004)

Hallo,

ich werde morgen auch mitfahren. 1815 am Hauptbahnhof. Bis denne...

Gruss,

Holger


----------



## Eru (1. Juni 2004)

Hallo Jungs ....

heute gg. 18.15 am Hbf mache ich es stark vom Wetter abhängig, d.h. wenn es dann schüttet bzw. tiefschwarz aussieht komme ich heute noch nicht mit.

@ Leberwurst: 08.06. zwischen 15.45 und 16.00 Uhr ist perfekt!
Wenn's bei deinem Vorschlag bleibt sollten wir uns in Bierstadt treffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leberwurst (1. Juni 2004)

An Eru:
Ne, ne, nicht in Bierstadt treffen  . Ich arbeite in der Nähe des Hauptbahnhofes. Treffpunkt sollte vor selbigem sein. Sonst kann ich die Uhrzeit nicht halten. Wir fahren dann den Wanderweg "gelber Balken, dann roter Punkt" Richtung Platte und sind innerhalb von ein paar Minuten aus der Stadt raus.

Gruß Gabi


----------



## Eru (1. Juni 2004)

Hi Leberwurst,

gut dann komme ich in die Stadt runter und bin kurz vor 16.00 Uhr am Hbf.
Bis auf Bald
Eru


----------



## Ruderbock (1. Juni 2004)

Hi, Hi!!
Das ist mein erster Beitrag, hab mich gerade erst angemeldet. Kurz zu mir: war früher mal Ruderer, hab jetzt das Boot gegen Drahtesel getascht. Aber mehr Schönwettersportler.  
Und jetzt aber: Wie es scheint gibt´s zwei Feierabendrunden: Ich treff mich mit "Leberwurst" um kurz nach vier. Wer noch kommen will muß nur kommen
Bis dann


----------



## estekay (1. Juni 2004)

Hallo Leutz,

na, da ist ja doch ganz schoen was in Bewegung geraten. Freut mich, dass einige beim gemeinsamen AfterWorkBiken mitmachen. Um das mit den verschiedenen Terminen, Treffpunkten und Zeiten ein wenig uebersichtlicher zu gestalten, gebt doch bitte immer an, an welchem Tag Ihr Euch mit anderen treffen wollt.   

Derzeit haben wir eine Runde am Dienstag zusammen, die immer so zwischen 18:00 und 18:30 startet und sich am Wi Hbf trifft. Das passt auf einige, die erst spaet aus dem Job/Office rauskommen ganz gut. 

Gabi (Leberwurst), die den Stein ueberhaupt erst ins Rollen gebracht hat (dafuer an dieser Stelle auch mal ein dickes Dankeschoen!!! ), wollte urspruenglich schon frueher am Nachmittag starten, was fuer einige aber nicht  machbar ist - dennoch scheint sich hier jetzt eine weitere Runde fuer so etwa 16:00 Uhr abzuzeichenen. Freut mich, wenn auch das in die Gaenge kommt...    Vielleicht schaffen wir es ja gelegentlich, auch mal zusammen eine Runde zu drehen.


cu, Steffen


----------



## Eru (1. Juni 2004)

Hallo Jungs ....

also bei mir sieht es so aus, dass ich immer 14-tägig im Wechsel schon früh Feierabend habe und in der anderen Woche später. Von daher passt mir eigentlich beides ganz gut.

Heute Mittag sind schon einige Quellwolken zu sehen, aber wenn es weiter recht freundlich bleibt bin ich gg. 18.15 Uhr am Hbf.

Bis auf Bald
Eru


----------



## leberwurst (1. Juni 2004)

Eru schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Jungs ....
> 
> als bei mir sieht es so aus, dass ich immer 14-tägig im Wechsel schon früh Feierabend habe und in der anderen Woche später. Von daher passt mir eigentlich beides ganz gut.
> 
> ...




Na, prima, dann kannst Du ja ab und zu mit mir fahren und ab- und zu mit den anderen.
Gruß Leberwurst


----------



## Eru (1. Juni 2004)

Hi Leberwurst,

mach' ich doch gerne und freue mich drauf euch kennenzulernen!
Jetzt im Moment donnert's ganz böse (ich hoffe du hast einen guten Unterstand gefunden, wenn du seit 'ner knappen Stunde unterwegs bist)

Hallo Jungs,

euch erteile ich aufgrund des Wetters nun doch eine Absage für heute, ich denke wir lernen uns dann am 15.06. kennen.

Bis auf Bald
Eru


----------



## estekay (1. Juni 2004)

Hallo Leutz,

na, so ein Mist! In Bad Vilbel schien noch die Sonne und je weiter man gen Westen fährt um so nasser und dunkler wird es. 
Aber da ich ja auch nicht unbedingt auf Schlammfahrten stehe - melde ich mich hiermit für heute ebenso ab...

Also, bis denne

cu, Steffen


----------



## leberwurst (1. Juni 2004)

Hi, Jungs,

wir (Jens, der Ruderbock und ich) waren heute ganz tapfer und sind gefahren. Erst Platte, dann hohe Kanzel, Kellerskopf und dann heim an den Main. Es hat zwar die ganze Zeit gedonnert, aber Ihr glaubt es nicht...wir sind trocken geblieben. Sind wohl immer zur richtigen Zeit am richtigen Ort gewesen  

Eru: Hoffentlich bin ich am 08.06 nicht völlig schlapp. Fahre am Wochenende den Odenwaldcross mit! Sollte ich völlig verschleißt sein, dann muß ich Dir Ersatz schicken, aber schauen wir erstmal. Vielleicht gibst Du Dich ja auch mit 'nem Regenerationstempo zufrieden.

Gruß Leberwurst


----------



## Eru (2. Juni 2004)

Glück gehabt!

Ich hab's gestern auch mit einem weinenden und einem lachenden Auge genommen, denn kurz vor 18.00 Uhr hörte es ja mit dem Regen auf und hielt bis ca. 20.20 Uhr, allerdings als Schlammspringer wollte ich dann doch nicht unterwegs sein und so bin ich shoppen gewesen!

@ Leberwurst: am 06.06. habe ich auch etwas Größeres vor, zwar kein Rennen, aber wenn es mir gut geht kommen bestimmt wieder 150 km zusammen; also lass' dich vor Dienstag nicht schrecken und geh's ruhig an - ich habe auch nichts gegen eine Main-Flachetappe einzuwenden.

Bis auf Bald
Eru

P.S. Ich bin zu blöd meine Texte ebenfalls mit Smileys zu schmücken!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eru (4. Juni 2004)

Hallo Gabi,

ich wünsche dir zwei schöne Tage im Odenwald (hab's mir jetzt mal durchgelesen) und freue mich schon auf den kommenden Dienstag.

Bis auf Bald
Eru


----------



## estekay (7. Juni 2004)

Hallo Leutz,

so wie es aussieht, steht uns ja diese Woche "Sahne-Wetter" fuer die AfterWorkBikeRunde(n) bevor - da macht das "Runden" doch gleich doppelt Spass   
Wie steht es denn mit Di Abend gegen 18:15 Uhr c.t.? Findet sich noch jemand fuer eine frische Abendrunde zu mehrt oder starten morgen alle schon ab 16:00 Uhr?  Der fruehen Runde wuensche ich an dieser Stelle schon mal viel Spass   

cu, Steffen


----------



## Eru (7. Juni 2004)

Hallo Jungs.....

morgen um 16.00 Uhr ist bei mir gebongt, allerdings bin ich nicht ganz beschwerdefrei durchs Wochenende gekommen, so dass ich mir eine reine Flachetappe wünsche.

Eru: Hoffentlich bin ich am 08.06 nicht völlig schlapp. Vielleicht gibst Du Dich ja auch mit 'nem Regenerationstempo zufrieden.

@ Leberwurst: Dein Vorschlag mit dem Regenerationstempo finde ich klasse !!!


----------



## Stefan1069 (7. Juni 2004)

Hallo Leute 

Ich bin vom Lago zurück und habe gute NEWS !!!

Laut einer italienischen Zeitung und Marco als Übersetzer  , steht nun die Öffnung der Ponalestrasse am 21.6. fest . Ob sie für Biker zugelassen wird stand nicht in dem Artikel . Hoffen wir mal das Beste , und auf vernünftige Bikerkollegen die keinen anlass zur Sperrung geben . 

Leider kann ich morgen nicht zum Biketreff kommen   .

Ich kann am Mittwoch allerdings schon ab Spätnachmittag . Hat jemand lust mit mir ne runde zu drehen ? 

Ciao  Stefan


----------



## estekay (8. Juni 2004)

Ciao Stefan,

schoen, dass Du mit guten Nachrichten vom Lago zurueckgekehrt bist - bin mal gespannt, wie das dann tatsaechlich vor Ort in Riva aussehen wird.    

Schade nur, dass Du heute nicht an unser Runde teilnehmen kannst und bei mir klappt das diesen Mi leider gar nicht. 
Auch sonst haben sich bislang keine Interessenten fuer eine Runde heute Abend nach 18:00 Uhr angekuendigt. Nun, vielleicht steigt ja spaeter doch noch jemand mit ein.
Ich werde auf jeden Fall heute Abend mal um 18:15 Uhr am Hbf/ESWE Bushaltestelle einen stop einlegen...   

cu, Steffen


----------



## leberwurst (9. Juni 2004)

Hallo Ihr Pappnasen (Eru und Jens),

habe dem Eru rechtzeitig abgesagt per Privatnachricht. Mir ging es die Tage nicht so gut, die Odenwald Tour hat doch ihre Spuren hinterlassen in Form von Bleibeinen, die ich jetzt erstmal wegbekommen muß. Ja, ich war gestern tatsächlich noch in der Arbeit, mußte bis um 17.30 arbeiten, weil kurzfristig wichtiges Projekt aufgedrückt bekommen. Hätte also sowieso noch absagen müssen. Schnieeeef, bei dem Wetter. Ich hoffe, Ihr steht am Wochenende nochmal zur Verfügung?...? P.S. Das mit meiner Stechkarte is ja frech!!! Arbeite übrigens im 2.Stock.


----------



## Eru (9. Juni 2004)

Hi Gabi,

das mit der eMail-Absage ging leider schief, da der web.de-Server gestern nicht zur Verfügung stand. Schau nochmal in deine eMail, da ich dir heute bereits geantwortet habe.

Bis auf Bald
Eru


----------



## Tjard (9. Juni 2004)

Hallo,
fährt heute abend jemand ne Runde durch den Taunus?
Hätte Interesse an lockerer 1-2 Stunden Runde
cu
Tjard


----------



## hemig (12. Juni 2004)

Hallo,

bin heute vom Gardasee zurück, sehr schön ;-)
Da ich nun fit bleiben möchte:

Wer hat morgen mittag lust auf eine Runde durch den Taunus?

Gruss,

Holger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ruderbock (13. Juni 2004)

@ Leberwurst:
Hallo Gabi!!

Kaum zwei Tage im Club und schon durfte ich Guide spielen, echt toll! Die andern fanden die Kiedrichrunde auch alle ganz toll.
Sag mal: Ist Deine Schaltung noch kaputt?? Ich hätte für Dienstag (16 Uhr??) nämlich auch nichts gegen eine Rennradrunde. Aber mein saumäßig verschlammtes MTB ist jetzt auch wieder fit, ich habs ernsthaft in der Badewanne gehabt.
Also meld Dich doch mal

Liebe Grüße 
Jens


----------



## leberwurst (13. Juni 2004)

Hi Jens,

Fahrrad ist noch in Inspektion. Vor nächsten Dienstag wird es nix mehr mit MTB. Gegen eine Rennradrunde hätte ich nix einzuwenden. Müßten uns dann aber vielleicht in Bischhofsheim treffen!?? Wäre das o.K.?

Gabi


----------



## estekay (14. Juni 2004)

Hallo Leutz,

wer hätte das gedacht: dieser kleine Thread entwickelt sich ja richtig zu einem Bike-Treffpunkt - finde ich super! 


@Holger,

schön Dich vom Lago heil zurück zu wissen. Und dann auch noch gleich mit guten Vorsätzen - die "verkalkten" Trails dort unten haben irgendwie einen stimmulierenden Einfluß - kommt mir bekannt vor 


Tja, und wie steht es nun mit einer lockeren AfterWorkBikeRunde am Dienstag gegen Abend? Wer geht mit auf Taunus-Trails?
Mein Vorschlag: Treffpunkt Hbf Wi, wie gehabt am ESWE-"Busanleger" gegen 18:15 Uhr c.t.

CU, Steffen


----------



## Eru (14. Juni 2004)

Hallo Jungs ....

für morgen gibt es leider wieder eine Absage, ich muss mich wegen meines Knies schonen - hoffentlich klappt unsere Jugendfreizeit am Freitag und Samstag mit mir (bin einer der Betreuer).

Mein Doc ist zuversichtlich, wenn ich kein Blödsinn mache !!! - also am besten das Rad noch nicht einmal angucken!

Bis auf Bald
Eru


----------



## Stefan1069 (14. Juni 2004)

hallo @ all

Dienstag ab Hbf. Ich bin dabei . 
Bis Morgen
Stefan


----------



## hemig (14. Juni 2004)

Hallo,

wenn ich rechtzeitig aus dem Büro komme fahre ich auch mit.

Gruss,

Holger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirk09 (15. Juni 2004)

Werde auch um 18:15 da sein.  

Dirk


----------



## leberwurst (21. Juni 2004)

Hallo Eru und Co.,

wie sieht es morgen mit der frühen Dienstagsrunde (zwischen16 und 17 Uhr) aus? Interessenten melden sich bitte mal hier im Forum.

Gruß Leberwurst


----------



## Eru (21. Juni 2004)

Hi Leberwurst (ich finde dein Pseudonym einfach Klasse!),

zu 90% muss ich dir für morgen eine Absage erteilen, da ich heute Nachmittag nochmals einen Termin bei meinem Doc habe - das Knie lässt nich doch nicht in Ruhe - SCHADE AUCH !!! - zumal es morgen ja noch trocken bleiben soll!!!

Wenn du die drei Täler-Tour vom "Happy Kadaver" verfolgt hast, bist du auf dem Laufenden, dass ich im Dörsbach- ("Jammertal") und Mühlbachtal eine Jugendfreizeit mit betreut habe. Gerne hätten wir uns besseres Wetter gewünscht, da wir am Samstag in Gewitter gekommen sind. Nun denn!!!

Auf jeden Fall meldete sich am Samstag Abend mein blödes Knie wieder und der gestrige Faulenztag brachte auch nicht das gewünschte Resultat.
Mal schaun was der Doc nun zu erzählen hat, hoffentlich ist es nicht so schlimm, denn in 2 Wochen steht die nächste Freizeit an (Stützpunkt JHB St.Goar) und dann geht es in die Ehrenbachklamm (Hunsrück) mit einer Altersgruppe von 17 - 23jährigen. 

Da kannst du dir bestimmt vorstellen wie das dann abgeht!

Gerne hätte ich dich morgen kennengelernt, aber langsam glaub' ich nicht mehr dran!!!

Bis auf Bald
Eru


----------



## X-Präsi (21. Juni 2004)

@ Eru: Willst Du die Erbachklamm mit dem Bike machen ? Dann sollten Deine BegleiterInnen aber fahrtechnisch sehr versiert sein und trotzdem gut tragen können...

Viel Spaß aber auf jeden Fall !


----------



## Eru (21. Juni 2004)

Nöö, die Ehrenbachklamm bei Emmelshausen ist DIE KLAMM nördlich der Alpen!

Ich weiss, dass es technisch sehr schwierig ist, mit vielen Tragepassagen, aber der WSV startet dieses Jahr zum 3. Mal in die Klamm bzw. ins Nachbartal Baybachtal.

Bestimmt bin ich das schwächste Glied in der Kette dieses Mal - wenn ich denn nicht doch noch absagen muss!

Gruß Eru


----------



## Mr. Hide (21. Juni 2004)

Hallo Leberwurst,

während du nur Leberwurst heißt, sehe ich wie eine aus..... 

Deshalb muss etwas getan werden. Ich bin also morgen gerne dabei nachdem mein Exil bei den Bayern beendet ist.

Zeit und Ort kannst du festlegen.

Bis denn,
Heinz Helge Hide


----------



## leberwurst (21. Juni 2004)

Hallo Mr. Hide,
einerseits habe ich mich gefreut, daß sich jemand gemeldet hat auf mein Posting. Aber andererseits habe ich heute schon einen fetten Schauer abbekommen, und es reicht mir...habe eben mal ein paar Wetterberichte online studiert. Fakt ist, daß es für morgen gaaaanz schlecht aussieht. Laß es uns ein andermal probieren. Ich glaube Verabreden bei solch einer Prognose hat keinen Sinn! Vielleicht nächste Woche!
Gruß Leberwurst


----------



## Eru (22. Juni 2004)

Hallo Jungs ....

ich war doch gestern beim Doc und was soll ich euch sagen? 
Nix iss !!! bzw. ALLES BLÖD, DOOF usw. ....

Der Sommer ist gegessen -  mind. vier Wochen Zwangspause vielleicht sogar das doppelte!  Ich denke, wenn meine Orthopädin aus dem Urlaub zurück ist muss ich sie massiv löchern !!!

Einer von euch Jungs aus Bingen ist doch ein Leidensgenosse!!!

Die WSV'ler haben mich zwar alle bedauert, aber andererseits haben die dann einen Depp für den Gepäcktransport gefunden und müssen nicht alles auf dem Buckel tragen.
SUPER ... oder???

Bis auf Bald
Eru


----------



## Stefan1069 (22. Juni 2004)

Hallo @ all

Ich sage für heute mal ab . Bei dem Wetter macht mir das biken kein Spaß . Hoffentlich siehts nächste Woche besser aus . 

Gruß Stefan


----------



## estekay (22. Juni 2004)

Hallo Leutz,

heute bleibt mein Muli im Stall und ich lege eher einen Service-Abend ein. Hier in Bad Vilbel gehen jedenfalls weiterhin in regelmaessigen Abstaenden unschoene Schauer runter. Ich nehme an, in Wi sieht das nicht viel besser aus. Da kommt wenig Freude auf...

Unsere kleine Dreier-Runde hatte letzten Di nach der Tour sowieso mal darueber nachgedacht, diese Woche den Mittwoch Abend anzugehen - schauen wir mal, wie es morgen mit dem Wetter wird...

Sollte es einigermassen trocken bleiben, gilt der Vorschlag fuer ein Treffen gegen 18:15 Uhr c.t. ab Wi Hbf. fuer eine lockere Runde. 
 

cu, Steffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eru (22. Juni 2004)

Hi Leberwurst!

Auf der Piste haben wir uns noch nicht getroffen, aber eben sehe ich, dass du auch zurzeit online bist.

Dumm gelaufen mit mir, oder?

Bis demnächst in Forum
Eru


----------



## Eru (24. Juni 2004)

@ Präsi

Ich habe mich vorhin mit einem Hunsrücker Kunden unterhalten und musste feststellen, dass wir schon das gleiche Tal meinen und mit der richtigen Schreibweise "Ehrbachklamm" konnte ich mich auch im Internet schlauer machen.

Für mich ist ja der Käse erst Mal gegessen, aber ich fahre trotzdem mit auf die Freizeit und kümmere mich dann um den Gepäcktransport!

Bei gutem Wetter setze ich mich in ein Eiscafé oder lasse auf eine andere Art die Beine baumeln während die anderen schwitzen. 

Bis auf Bald
Eru


----------



## hemig (27. Juni 2004)

Hallo,

ich wollte mal fragen wie es hier in Wiesbaden mir einem Treff am Sonntag ausschaut. Der Wald ist ja am Sonntag immer voll, da wird sich doch auch ein Treffpunkt einrichten lassen   

Gruss,

Holger


----------



## zack04 (27. Juni 2004)

Hab auch Interesse. Aber nicht vor 18 Uhr, lieber erwas später. Dunkel ist es ja erst kurz vor 10. Bin aus Wiesbaden und kein Profi.


----------



## estekay (28. Juni 2004)

Hallo Leutz,

nach einem WE voller Schauer und Erheiterungen, Festen allerorten und totaler Taelerei - wie stets mit einer frischen AfterworkBikeRunde in die Huegel hinter Wiesbaden am Dienstag Abend nach 18:00 Uhr? 

Mein Vorschlag: Treffpunkt Wi Hbf, 18:15 Uhr c.T. - tritt jemand mit an?   


@zack04,

hey, dann bist Du in unser Runde bestens aufgehoben. Unsere letzten Touren gingen meist so in Hoehe "Platte", hatten um die 30 km und waren nicht geguided. Stattdessen gings oefter mal nach dem Motto: "hier muss doch irgendwo ein Abzweig... kennst Du den Weg? - Nein, aber sieht gut aus! Den nehmen wir..." - es soll ja schliesslich Spass machen... 
Also, fahr doch einfach mal 'ne Runde mit.    


cu, Steffen


----------



## leberwurst (28. Juni 2004)

So, die Tasche ist für morgen gepackt, auch ich bin nach diesem Sauwetter wieder guter Dinge. Allerdings ist bei der frühen After-Work-Runde Startzeit 16.30 Uhr am HBF in Wiesbaden. Wer fährt mit?
Gruß Leberwurst

@Fahr doch mal mit Präsi!!!


----------



## Dirk09 (29. Juni 2004)

@ Leberwurst
Ich versuche den 16:30 Termin zu schaffen.

Dirk


----------



## leberwurst (29. Juni 2004)

Ja, super, dann brauche ich schon mal nicht mehr alleine fahren.


----------



## Stefan1069 (29. Juni 2004)

Hi 

Ich weiss noch nicht ob ich es heute schaffe . Wenn ja dann bin ich spätestens um 18.15 am Hbf . 

Ciao 
   Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## estekay (29. Juni 2004)

Arrrrgggh!

Komme heute auf keinen Fall rechtzeitig aus dem Job raus fuer unsere Runde!  

Sorry Leutz - werde wohl auf morgen Abend umschwenken muessen....


cu, Steffen


----------



## leberwurst (30. Juni 2004)

Hallo Dirk09,
danke für die schöne Tour, wenn Du mal wieder Zeit hast, quäle ich mich doch glatt nochmal...bin heute morgen kaum aus dem Bett gekommen.  

Gruß Gabi


----------



## Dirk09 (30. Juni 2004)

Hallo Gabi,

war doch eine schöne Tour. Versuche auch die nächsten Dienstage den frühen Termin, um eine lange Tour (3 Std.) zu fahren.

Gruß Dirk

P.S.: Hast Dich ja mit weiteren Kommentaren schwer zurückgehalten.


----------



## leberwurst (6. Juli 2004)

Hallo Ihr lieben Dienstagsbiker,

mit mir läuft heute nix...bauen gerade unseren Dachstuhl aus.
Gruß Gabi

P.S.: Seid schön fleißig!!!


----------



## estekay (6. Juli 2004)

Hallo Leutz,

der Sommer sei zurueck - das behaupten jedenfalls die Nachrichtenmacher mit ihren Wetterfroeschen on air.
Was liegt da naeher, als wieder mal zu einer AfterWorkBikeRunde anzutreten.
Wie sieht's aus - hat jemand Lust heute Abend ne Runde zu drehen?  
Mein Vorschlag: Treffpunkt 18:15 Uhr c.t. ab Wi Hbf...


cu, Steffen


----------



## Vega (6. Juli 2004)

hi guys,

nach langem beobachtungen dieses threads und staendigen ausreden wegen wetter, arbeit, etc... bin ich heute mal mit am start.  
@estekay, 18.15h wi hbf geht klar.

so long
Vega


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirk09 (6. Juli 2004)

@ Steffen
plane heute eine längere Runde durch den Taunus (3-4 Std.). Daher ist mir 18:15 zu spät. 

@ Gabi
Viel Spaß beim Dachrichten. Vielleicht demnächst wieder.

Falls jemand um 17:00 (spätestens 17:30) mitfahren will. Bitte melden.

Hat jemand Interesse Mi. und/oder Do. eine kürzere Runde zu fahren?

Dirk


----------



## Stefan1069 (6. Juli 2004)

Hallo Leute 

Ich komme heute auch . Das Wetter ist ja mal wieder super . 


Ciao 
  Stefan


----------



## Vega (7. Juli 2004)

Danke fuer die gute tour gestern, bin die naechsten male bestimmt immer mal wieder dabei.   

schoenen tag
Vega


----------



## estekay (7. Juli 2004)

Hallo Leutz,

yepp, das war mal wieder ne schoene Runde - hat mir auch viel Spass gemacht    Und Spass machen soll es ja schliesslich. Freue mich schon auf die naechste Tour. Hoffentlich haelt sich das Wetter ein wenig...

cu, Steffen


----------



## Dirk09 (13. Juli 2004)

Hallo,

das Wetter scheint ja wieder besser zu werden. Ich werde gegen 16:30 / 17:00 eine größere Runde durch den Taunus drehen. Wer kommt mit?

Gruß Dirk


----------



## estekay (13. Juli 2004)

Ciao Dirk,

ich komme heute wohl nicht rechtzeitig aus der Firma raus. Werde auch die spaetere Runde heute nicht schaffen.   Aber dafuer mal morgen Abend gegen 18:15 anvisieren. Vielleicht koennen wir da ja mal wieder zusammen touren...  

cu, Steffen


----------



## Vega (13. Juli 2004)

hi guys,

bei mir heute leider selbe situation wie bei steffen.  
@ steffen, wuerde mich nochmal melden wenn es bei mir morgen klappt.

schoenen tag
Vega


----------



## Stefan1069 (13. Juli 2004)

Hallo Leute 

Ich werde dann heute auch nicht kommen . Morgen gehe ich bei gutem Wetter zur Skatenight in WI . 
Ich werde am Freitag eine Runde drehen . Hat jemand lust mitzufahren ? 

Ciao 
   Stefan


----------



## Dirk09 (14. Juli 2004)

Hallo Steffen,

dann treffen wir uns um 18:15 an gewohnter Stelle am Hbf.

Dirk


----------



## Eru (19. Juli 2004)

Hallo Jungs .....


bin nach längerer Zeit mal wieder im Netz - war für mich jetzt nicht so interessant, da sich mein Knie noch nicht beruhigt hat   - ich hoffe nun weiter auf den September!

Hat Jemand von euch Erfahrungen mit dem LRS-Federungs-System von Merida/Centurion/Bergwerk?

Ich bin letzten Freitag das Centurion Numinis für ca. 20 min Probegefahren  , aber ich möchte mich gerne mit Leuten austauschen, die Langzeiterfahrung haben und da habe ich an euer Forum gedacht.

Bis auf Bald
Eru


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirk09 (20. Juli 2004)

Hallo,

wer fährt denn heute mit durch den Taunus. Plane ca. 2-3 Stunden. Abfahrt zwischen 17 und 18 Uhr am Hbf. Bei Regen fahre ich nicht.

Gruß Dirk


----------



## Stefan1069 (20. Juli 2004)

Hi Dirk 

Ich bin dabei wenn es nicht regnet. Allerdings bin ich heute mal für ne Runde ohne Singletrails . Schotter und Asphalt ist bei diesen feuchten Bedingungen das einzig Vernünftige . Ich könnte ab 17.30 , später wer auch kein Problem .  
Ich bin um 16.30 noch mal hier im thread und schau wer kommt .

Ciao 
 Stefan


----------



## estekay (20. Juli 2004)

Hallo Leutz,

schoen, Euch hier wieder anzutreffen. Ich werde es heute wohl eher lassen, habe aber mal Mittwoch Abend ins Auge gefasst. Werde mich aber an dieser Stelle nachmal gegen morgen Nachmittag melden.   


cu, Steffen

p.s. Dem Dirk an dieser Stelle nochmal ein fettes Dankeschoen fuer die coole Tour letzte Woche    Er muss Kontakte zu den Holzfaellern der Gegend haben. Wie sonst sollte er Ihre heimlichen Pfade durch den Wald kennen, die auf keiner Karte eingezeichnet sind...


----------



## Stefan1069 (20. Juli 2004)

Hi 

Da sich keiner mehr gemeldet hat komme ich dann auch nicht . 
Ich werde dann ab Kiedrich ne Runde fahren . 

Ciao 
  Stefan


----------



## hemig (20. Juli 2004)

Hallo,

also ich bin morgen Abend dabei. 18:15 Uhr am Bahnhof?

Gruss,

Holger


----------



## estekay (21. Juli 2004)

Hallo Leutz,

tja, gestern Abend waere wohl fuer kurze Zeit gegen Abend geniales Bike-Weter gewesen. Und heute koennte es wettertechnisch ebenfalls klasse werden. Leider muss ich auch fuer heute absagen. Mein HAC und ich muessen erst mal kurz ins Trockendock zur Inspektion.   Da braut sich was unangenehmes zusammen.
Wenn die mich nicht stillegen, bin ich naechste Woche wieder mit dabei. Wuensche Euch anderen AfterWorkBikeRundenFahrer dennoch viel Spass diese Woche.   

cu, Steffen


----------



## Stefan1069 (22. Juli 2004)

Hi Steffen 

Wie ist die Inspektion verlaufen ? Dirk und ich hatten noch ne schöne Runde am Dienstag   . Ohne dich wirds allerdings echt anstrengend   . Kennst ja Dirk und seine vorliebe Downhillstrecken hoch zu fahren   . Ich hoffe du bis am Dienstag wieder dabei . 

Ciao 
 Stefan


----------



## hemig (26. Juli 2004)

Hallo,

wie schaut es denn morgen mit dem Biketreff in Wiesbaden aus? Ich könnte morgen auch mal etwas früher, da Urlaub.

Grüsse,

Holger


----------



## Dirk09 (27. Juli 2004)

Hallo Holger,

ich könnte 17:00 ab Hbf.

Gruß Dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hemig (27. Juli 2004)

Guten Morgen,

ich bin dann  um 17 Uhr am Bahnhof. 

Grüsse,

Holger


----------



## Stefan1069 (27. Juli 2004)

Hallo 

Ich komme auch um 17 Uhr . 

Ciao 
  Stefan


----------



## estekay (27. Juli 2004)

Hallo Leutz,

habe eine gute und eine schlechte Nachricht. Die Gute ist, habe locker 3,7 Watt/kg hingelegt und der Doc wollte wissen wie ich das mache. Wuesste ich auch gern   
Tja, und dann die schlechte: Dennoch habe ich eine Auszeit wegen eines verschleppten Infekts aufgedrueckt bekommen. Und das jetzt, wo es endlich wieder etwas besseres Wetter geben soll.    Na ja, vielleicht mal die Gelegenheit das Bike wieder etwas zu verwoehnen...
Werde also erst in zwei Wochen wieder mitduesen - solange sollte jemand anderes freiwillig die rote Laterne uebernehmen.    

Melde mich aber garantiert wieder hier an dieser Stelle - allen anderen wuensche ich schoene AfterWorkBikeRunden und froehliches Transalpen...

CU, Steffen


----------



## Tauchsieder (29. Juli 2004)

Dienstag bischen rumrolln gefällt mir gut.
Wiesbaden Hbf gefällt mir auch gut.
Meine favorisierte Startzeit für so ein Ausflug ist 16:30. Macht da jemand mit??? 
Könnte man ja als festen Termin in den Kalender aufnehmen, zusammen mit dem Termin um 18:15. Und dann kann man sich ja aussuchen, wo man mitfährt.

Gruß
Gerd


----------



## leberwurst (2. August 2004)

Hallo Gerd, hallo Ihr Anderen,

ich würde morgen so eine Afterwork-Runde um ca. 16.30 Uhr anbieten. Wer mitfahren möchte, meldet sich hier im Forum bis 16.00 Uhr. Bei Gewitter nochmal kurz vorher ins Forum gucken. Ansonsten Treffpunkt um 16.30 am HBF Wiesbaden.
CU Leberwurst


----------



## leberwurst (3. August 2004)

Hallo Smaugi,

ist doch einfach zu finden:
Immer den Schildern folgen oder

immer am Rhein entlang und dann links in die Biebricher Allee abbiegen und der dann immer folgen bis zum HBF (ist dann rechte Hand).

Bis nachher
Leberwurst
P.S. Nett, daß Du kommst!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan1069 (3. August 2004)

Hallo Leute 

30 Grad sind mir zuviel . Ich lasse heute das biken ausfallen .
Viel Spaß und hoffentlich kein Hitzeschlag . 

Ciao
 Stefan


----------



## hemig (3. August 2004)

Hallo,

ich wollte mal kurz nachfragen wie es morgen mit der Mittwochsrunde ausschaut. Ich kann ab 18 Uhr am Bahnhof sein. Würde mich freuen wenn sich noch jemand finden würde.

Gruss,

Holger


----------



## matze77 (6. August 2004)

hi,
ich bin neu hier und würde auch mal gerne mal mitfahren, ist das so ohne weiteres bei euch möglich bzw. nehmt ihr mich mit 
hab aber auch noch ein paar fragen, die da wären:
wie schnell fahrt ihr eigentlich, was fahrt ihr so für einen schnitt.
sind eure strecken auch fürs rennrad geeignet, oder fahrt ihr nur üble schotterpisten?

viele grüße
matze77


----------



## Stefan1069 (7. August 2004)

Hallo matze77

Mitfahren kann jeder der ein Rad hat    . 
Die Geschwindigkeit richtet sich in der Regel nach dem Schwächsten , d.h. wir haben bis jetzt noch niemand im Wald zurück gelassen . 
Mit dem Rennrad bist du allerdings bei uns etwas falsch . Wir fahren eigentlich alles was uns unter die Stollen kommt . 
Also Montag oder Dienstag mittag hier in thread melden und einfach mal mitfahren . 

Ciao 
Stefan


----------



## zack04 (8. August 2004)

Ihr habt immer so früh Feierabend


----------



## leberwurst (9. August 2004)

Hallo Leute,
wie sieht es mit morgen aus? Findet sich jemand für die frühe Feierabendrunde? Angepeilt ist ca. 16.30 Uhr am HBF wie immer.

@Zack: Mußte morgens früher aus den Federn kommen, kannste abends früher gehen!!! Ich fange schon vor 7.00 Uhr an zu arbeiten.

Gruß "feine" Leberwurst!!


----------



## Dirk09 (9. August 2004)

Hallo Gabi,

16:30 am Hbf ist ok!

Gruß Dirk


----------



## The IVO-MASTER (9. August 2004)

Hallo Dirk, hallo Ihr Anderen,

ich war heute früh wohl etwas zu optimistisch, ich ersaufe hier in Arbeit und mein Jahresurlaub steht auf dem Spiel...16.30 Uhr klappt nicht! Ob ich um 18.30 komme lasse ich mal offen. Schnieeeeeffffff!!!!!!   

Gruß Leberworscht


----------



## Tauchsieder (10. August 2004)

Hi leberwurst, hi dirk09,

werde auch am Bahnhof sein. 16Uhr30.

Bis denn
Gerd


----------



## estekay (10. August 2004)

Hallo Leutz,

melde mich erholt von einem kleinen Kurzurlaub zurueck. Ist ja echt Spitze, was hier so alles abgeht, kaum dass ich mich mal fuer ein paar Tage ausklinke   
Na gut wer sich jetzt schon freut, mich wieder als rote Laterne dabei zu haben (moin Stefan!) wird wohl auch heute nochmal ohne mich Stollen lassen muessen. Die Aussentemperatur und meine Zustand bringen mich dazu, nach Feierabend lieber in den naechstbesten See zu springen als einen Hitzetod zu riskieren.
Meld aber schon mal heftiges Interesse fuer die kommenden Abende an. Sollte die Temperatur ein wenig sinken, bin ich wieder dabei. Ich dachte so an Mi oder Do Abend, 18:15 c.t. ab Wi Hbf. Hat jemand Lust, da evtl. mitzuradeln???   

cu, Steffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hemig (10. August 2004)

Hallo Steffen,

ich hätte Lust wenn es der Wiesbadener Stadtwald zulässt. Ich war am Sonntag im Nerotal. Schlimm schlimm, mal sehen wie der Rest ausschaut.

Gruss,

Holger


----------



## Tauchsieder (17. August 2004)

Morgeeen,

findet sich heute jemand für ne gemeinsame Tour ab Hbf Wiesbaden, 16:30?

Bis denn
Gerd


----------



## Dirk09 (17. August 2004)

Hallo Gerd,

ich habe heute bis 16:00 Termine. Daher kann ich frühestens 17:00 ab Hbf. Ist das OK?

Dirk


----------



## Dirk09 (17. August 2004)

Ich bin um 17:00 Uhr am Hbf.

Dirk


----------



## Tauchsieder (17. August 2004)

17Uhr ist okay.
bis denn


----------



## estekay (18. August 2004)

Tach auch,


sieht heute wettermaessig ja mal wieder etwas besser aus    Hat jemand Lust, heute Abend ne kleine Runde ab Wi Hbf, Start 18:00 Uhr zu drehen?

So langsam sollten die wichtigsten Wege im Stadtwald wieder befahrbar sein...

cu, Steffen


----------



## estekay (18. August 2004)

OK, bin um 18:00 Uhr am Hbf Wi, vor dem EsWe Busterminal.

Bis nachher...

cu, Steffen


----------



## Stefan1069 (18. August 2004)

Hi

Ich versuche auch zu kommen . 

Bis später
Stefan


----------



## estekay (18. August 2004)

@Stefan, 

schoen, dass Du wieder an Board bist!


@Frank

geht klar. Wir haben noch nie jemnaden zurueckgelassen und checken jedesmal vor der Abfahrt nochmals den ganzen Platz vor dem Haupteingang...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirk09 (24. August 2004)

Hallo,

das Wetter scheint sich wieder zu bessern. Kann heute erst ab 18:00. Wer hat zu einer Runde im Taunus Lust und Zeit (vielleicht ausnahmsweise mal nicht die kleinen Trails). Treffpunkt 18:15 am Hbf?

Dirk


----------



## estekay (24. August 2004)

Hallo Leutz,

AfterWorkBiken - klasse Sache - wenns Wetter dann auch noch mitspielt...  


@Dirk

Hier in B.V. hat es den ganzen Tag fast durchgehend geregnet. Da hatten die Wetterfroesche leider mal wieder Recht! Erst jetzt klaert es sich wieder etwas auf... Ich habe mich deshalb mehr auf den Mittwoch eingestellt. Da soll es ja wieder etwas besser werden, bevor dann gegen WE der erste Schnee eintrifft.   

Wie sieht es denn mit morgen aus so gegen 18:00 s.t. bei Dir aus???

cu, Steffen


----------



## Dirk09 (24. August 2004)

Bin morgen schon wieder auf dem Weg in die Alpen. Geht daher nur heute.

Dirk


----------



## estekay (24. August 2004)

@ Dirk

schade! Und hier giesst es schon wieder aus Kuebeln... 

Wuensche Dir viel Spass in den Alpen und vor allem besseres Wetter.   


Melde Dich doch mal wieder wenn Du vom AlpX zurueckbist...


cu, Steffen


----------



## estekay (24. August 2004)

Oooops - ein Doppelwhoppa - sorry


----------



## Tauchsieder (25. August 2004)

um 16Uhr30 war keiner da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## estekay (25. August 2004)

Hey Tauchsieder,

da muss wohl was schiefgelaufen sein. 16:30er Runden waren in den letzten Wochen ein paar mal dabei. Fuer Di (gestern) hatte der Dirk jemanden fuer nach 18:00 Uhr gesucht.
Fuer viele Berufstaetige unter uns ist es sowieso etwas schwer mit dem fruehen Termin. Vielleicht magst Du DIch ja auch mal um 18:00 Uhr einklinken. 
 

cu, Steffen

p.s. auch heute nehme ich eher das Boot als das Bike - so ein Mistwetter...


----------



## hemig (25. August 2004)

Hallo,

wie würde es denn morgen bei trockenem Wetter ausschauen?

Gruss,

Holger


----------



## zack04 (25. August 2004)

estekay schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Fuer viele Berufstaetige unter uns ist es sowieso etwas schwer mit dem fruehen Termin. ..cu, Steffen



das stimmt.


----------



## Tauchsieder (26. August 2004)

hi stefan,

ne, lass ma, 16Uhr30 ist schon in Ordnung. 18Uhr ist mir definitiv zu spät. 
Ich fange früh mit der Arbeit an, hab also auch früh Feierabend ... und bin auch früh müde   

gerd


----------



## Dirk09 (31. August 2004)

Hallo,

bin wieder aus den Alpen zurück. Wer fährt heute ab 18:15 noch eine Runde mit durch den Taunus? Das Wetter sieht aktuell nicht schlecht aus.

@Gerd
16:30 / 17:00 schaffe ich heute sicher nicht!

Dirk


----------



## Tauchsieder (31. August 2004)

Hallo,

werde heute um 16Uhr30 mal am Bahnhof vorbeirollen. Vielleicht fährt ja jemand mit.

@dirk:
Danke für die Info. 18Uhr? Mal sehen, wenn um 16Uhr30 keiner da ist, roll ich vielleicht nochmal für ne Stunde in der 18Uhr Gruppe mit.

Bis denn
Gerd


----------



## estekay (31. August 2004)

Hallo Leutz,

schoen Euch hier wieder anzutreffen. Heute kann ich es leider nicht schaffen, mitzufahren. Plane daher, morgen Abend, also Mittwoch, ne Runde zu drehen.
Dachte an Abfahrt Wi Hbf (EsWe-Bus-Station) so gegen 18:00 Uhr. Hat jemand Interesse, mitzuradeln. Soll ja morgen noch mal schoen werden (klar, jetzt wo der Sommer rum ist, kommt die Sonne auch wieder raus und Schnee gibt es dafuer dann erst wieder im Februar...   

cu, Steffen


----------



## Tauchsieder (1. September 2004)

Hallo Frank, 

das ist ja ärgerlich. Da haste nur wenige Minuten, nachdem ich auf der Arbeit den PC ausgemacht habe, gepostet. Und ich dachte mir, an Bahnhof fahren und wieder niemand da, da kannste Dir den Weg auch sparen und fährst gleich in Wald.

Na ja, vielleicht klappts ja nächste Woche.

Bis denn
Gerd


----------



## estekay (1. September 2004)

Hallo Leutz,

oh je, na das ging gestern wohl wieder mal daneben.   Vielleicht versucht ihr doch mal, Euch etwas frueher ueber Eure Teilnahme an einer Runde abzustimmen. Fuer manche wird es sonst eben zu knapp... Und es ist doch schade, wenn man dann am Ende alleine am Treffpunkt herumsteht.

Also, fuer heute Abend steht die Runde ab Wi Hbf - Abfahrt 18:00 c.t. - die neuen Stollen wollen ins Gelaende  
Mag sich jemand einklinken? Dann bitte hier noch ein kurzes Posting einfuegen - nach 16:30 werde ich davon allerdings nichts mehr mitbekommen, dann spiele ich zunaechst erst mal wieder Stauspiele mit meinen Autobahnfreunden.   

cu, Steffen


----------



## Dirk09 (1. September 2004)

Ich fahre mit.

Dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skytwister (1. September 2004)

Hi in die Runde,

heute klappt das w/ Job nicht   

Vielleicht findet sich bei dem traumhaften Spätsommer-Wetter ja auch morgen nach 18:00 noch eine Feierabendrunde?

Ich schaue einfach wieder rein, bevor ich Richtung Platte radele.

Viel Spaß heute abend,
Ulla


----------



## hemig (2. September 2004)

Hallo,

wir werden heute ab 17Uhr eine Runde drehen. Sind bisher zu zweit. Treffpunkt ist an der Ringkirche.

Gruss, Holger


----------



## skytwister (2. September 2004)

Vor 18 Uhr ist es für mich als in Frankfurt Arbeitende einfach nicht zu schaffen! Es sei denn, ich nehme einen halben Tag frei....

Nun denn, ich starte also später und drehe ne kleinere Runde, da die Sonne ja schon um 20 Uhr untergeht   

Gruß,
Ulla


----------



## hemig (2. September 2004)

Hallo,

18 Uhr ist auch ok. Ringkirche auf der Seite 1.Ring?

Gruss,

Holger


----------



## skytwister (2. September 2004)

@ hemig:  Prima! Rolle aus Richtung Westend an. 

@ smaug: Wenn Du die Rheinstraße hochfährst (von den Rhein-Main-Hallen kommend), blickst Du auf die Ringkirche, also Kreuzung Rheinstraße/1. Ring.

Bis später,
Ulla


----------



## estekay (2. September 2004)

Hallo Leutz,

kann leider heute abend nicht mitrollen    wuensche Euch aber dennoch viel Spass heute - ist ja echtes Sahnewetter    Das muss man nutzen - so einen nicht andere Verpflichtungen davon abhalten!
Dunkel ist es uebrigens erst gegen 20:30. Aber aus dem Wald sollte man schon frueher raus sein, sonst wirds haarig wegen der vielen herumliegenden Aeste die mit der entsprechenden Feuchtigkeit schon einiges vom Balancegefuehl abfordern koennen...
Wir werden insgesamt wohl in der naechsten Zeit von dem 18:00 Uhr Termin abruecken muessen, denn da bleibt ja nicht mehr viel Zeit bis zum Sonnenuntergang... 
Melde mich Anfang naechste Woche wieder.

cu, Steffen


----------



## hemig (2. September 2004)

na denn bis später.
@ Steffen

hast Du noch keine Lampe für Nightride?

Gruss,

Holger


----------



## estekay (2. September 2004)

@Holger,

Nightriden im Dunkeln? Noee nix fuer mich - ich habe ja schon bei Licht genug damit zu tun, beim Trailsurfen nicht mit der Kauleiste in irgendwelchen Baumstuempfen stecken zu bleiben. Und das auch noch im Schein einer Elektrokerze??? Lieber nicht. Mein Motto: "Auf die Schnelle - nur im helle' "  
Lass uns mal wieder darueber sprechen, wenn Du eine bezahlbare Version einer Xenon-LB-Lampe fuers MTB hast.Dann ist Licht!  Alles was ich dazu sonst so an ersten Ansaetzen gesehen habe, hat  meinen Finanzminister nur zu einem "Veto" veranlasst. 
Ach ja, was ist mit dem WE? Lass uns mal phonen!

cu, Steffen


----------



## Dirk09 (2. September 2004)

komme auch 18:00 dazu.
Dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tauchsieder (4. September 2004)

Smaug schrieb:
			
		

> @ Gerd
> 
> Ja, Schade -vielleicht klappts
> ja nächste Woche, wer kann
> ...


----------



## hemig (5. September 2004)

Hallo,

an die Mitfahrer von der tollen Tour am letzten Donnerstag und natürlich auch alle anderen.
Heiko und ich werden morgen ab 17 Uhr eine kleine Runde drehen mit Ausklang beim Äbbelwoi Schmidt in Wiesbaden. Wer Lust hat möge sich melden! Treffpunkt würde ich wieder Ringkirche vorschlagen, gerne aber auch Nerotal (Talstation der Bahn, wegen Parkplatz)

Grüsse,

Holger


----------



## hemig (5. September 2004)

Hallo Frank,

na denn mal gute Besserung! Werden diese Woche bestimmt noch eine Tour machen.

Gruss,

Holger


----------



## leberwurst (5. September 2004)

Hallo,

wird Zeit mal wieder ne runde ab Wiesbaden zu drehen. Wer fährt am Dienstag mit? Treffpunkt Hauptbahnhof 16.30 Uhr  

Gruß Gabi


----------



## skytwister (6. September 2004)

@ Frank: Gute Besserung! Wir checken nächstes Mal vor dem Losfahren, ob Du für alle Eventualitäten kleidungstechnisch gerüstet bist!!

@ Gabi:
16:30 ist mir definitiv zu früh, 17:30 oder ein wenig später...

Kann voraussichtlich Dienstag und/oder Mittwoch.

Schönen Einstieg in die Woche erst einmal,
Ulla


----------



## Eru (6. September 2004)

Hallo Jungs und ...

Ich bin wieder genesen und habe es mittlerweile satt nur im Flachland zu düsen. 
Gerne fahre ich morgen mit (bei dem Wetter)  und die Uhrzeit ist mir egal da ich auch schon früh kommen kann.

Bis auf Bald
Eru


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grappa22 (6. September 2004)

Hallo,

wann gehts denn los heute? ih bin dabei


----------



## Tauchsieder (7. September 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

16Uhr30 heute paßt mir gut. Bis denn, am Bahnhof.

Gruß


----------



## leberwurst (7. September 2004)

Ja super,

dann sind wir ja schon ein paar Leute um 16.30 Uhr am Hauptbahnhof!!!!

Bis dann...

Gruß Leberwurst  


@Ulla: Später fahre ich nicht, habe schon genug Überstunden!!! Guck doch mal, ob Du bei der späten runde mitfahren kannst!


----------



## skytwister (7. September 2004)

Hi,

sage diese Woche nichts fest zu: kurzentschlossen Kurztrip zum Gardasee gebucht  . Freitag mittag ist schon Abfahrt - jobtechnisch ist bis dahin noch einiges fertigzustellen.....

Vielleicht noch kurzfristig morgen, wenn ich früh im Büro sein sollte und gut vorankomme. Ich schaue ggfs. am Nachmittag mal nach, ob was nach 17.30 Uhr geht.

Sonnigen Tag noch,
Ulla

@ Gabi: Überstunden habe ich auch, aber die Pendelei nach Frankfurt schränkt Spätnachmittag-Aktivitäten etwas ein.


----------



## estekay (7. September 2004)

Hallo Leutz,

na, dass wird ja heute aber eine erstklassige Dienstags-AfterWorkBikeRunde geben. Schade nur, dass ich es heute nicht rechzeitig schaffe, im Office die Duese zu machen.     wuensche Euch dennoch viel Spass heute!

Ich plane dafuer morgen, meinen Muli in ner lockeren Runde durch die Trails zu bewegen. Hat jemand Lust, am Mittwoch mitzuradeln? Dachte so an Abfahrt Wiesbaden Hbf etwa gegen 17:30 Uhr (frueher schaffe ich einfach nicht)... Wie sieht's aus - das Wetter muss doch genutzt werden   

cu, Steffen


----------



## Eru (7. September 2004)

Hallo Jungs und ...

Da freue ich mich mal ein paar neue Gesichter kennen zu lernen, denn vor meinem blöden Ding  mit den Knien bin ich ja mal mit dem Ruderbock gecruised und dann ging nichts mehr  -  es war einfach ein doofes Wochenende damals im Juni.

Da müssen die verbleibenden schönen Tage in diesem Jahr einfach noch ausgenutzt werden, oder? 

Bis um 16.30 Uhr am Hbf.
Eru


----------



## Stefan1069 (7. September 2004)

Hi 

Da werde ich mich wohl heute etwas früher in die City machen müssen . Denke , ich werde es bis 16.30 schaffen . 

Bis später 
Stefan


----------



## leberwurst (7. September 2004)

Hallo,
bin gerade noch im Hellen zuhause angekommen...war 'ne tolle After-work-Runde und wieder so gemütlich  
Jeder, der heute nicht mitfahren konnte hat natürlich gaaaanz viel verpaßt  
Hoffentlich klappt es nächste Woche wieder...

Leberwurst


----------



## Eru (8. September 2004)

Hallo ihr netten Leute !!!

Habe gestern doch feststellen müssen, dass ich konditionell noch nicht ganz auf der Höhe bin   - heute ist Muskelkater in den Oberschenkeln angesagt.

Nochmals besten Dank an Gerd (schöne neue Pfade - Neroberg / Rabengrund / Platte - ) und an Dirk (zwischen Strasse Niedernhausen/Naurod und Auringer Mühle kannte ich die Strecke auch noch nicht . 

Und dann war es noch ein sehr schöner Abschluss in der Adolfsallee! 

Bis auf Bald
Eru


----------



## Tauchsieder (14. September 2004)

Hallo,

wer hat Lust, heute ab 16Uhr30 ab Bahnhof Wiesbaden, auf eine gaaanz langsame Tour durchen Wald?

Gruß
Gerd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leberwurst (14. September 2004)

Hallo Gerd,

kann leider nicht mitdüsen...habe mit unserer Baustelle zuviel zu tun!
Vielleicht nächste Woche wieder!

Viel Spaß

Leberwurst


----------



## Eru (14. September 2004)

Hallo Jungs ...

Die nächsten 2 Wochen schaffe ich es wegen Urlaubsvertretung auch nicht :angry: ! Gestern kam ich erst kurz nach 18.00 Uhr aus der Firma.

Bis auf Bald
Eru


----------



## estekay (14. September 2004)

Hallo Leutz,

tja auch fuer mich wirds es immer schwieriger. Um 16:30 kann ich definitiv  an keiner Runde teilnehmen. 18:00 Uhr ist dann wieder eigentlich zu spaet, denn an bewoelkten Tagen wie heute ist die Sicht nach 19:30 im Wald nur noch suboptimal    Vielleicht kann ich 17:15 Uhr c.t. rausschinden. 
Das klappt heute aber auch nicht. Werde es also fuer morgen mal probieren.
Haette von Euch noch jemand Interesse, so um die Zeit am Wi Hbf loszulegen?

cu, Steffen


----------



## Tauchsieder (14. September 2004)

Na, da werde ich mich heute wohl mit meinem Schatz alleine auf den Weg in den Wald begeben. Wir haben uns ohnehin noch viel zu erzählen ...

Bis nächsten Dienstag.

Gerd


----------



## Dirk09 (15. September 2004)

Hallo,

wir (neben mir noch hemig, grappa22) treffen uns heute 17:30 an der Ringkirche. Wer will noch mit?

Gruß Dirk


----------



## estekay (15. September 2004)

Ich!

cu, Steffen


----------



## Stefan1069 (15. September 2004)

Hi 

Ich komme auch . 

Ciao 
Stefan


----------



## Stefan1069 (20. September 2004)

Hi 

Da ich morgen keine Zeit habe werde ich heute ab ca.17 Uhr ne Runde drehen ( sofern es nicht regnet) . Kommt jemand mit ( Treffpunkt Hbf ) ? 
Ich schaue um 16 Uhr hier nach ob jemand kommt , da ich sonst direkt in den Wald fahre . 

Ciao 
 Stefan


----------



## Tauchsieder (27. September 2004)

Hallo, 

wer hat Lust, morgen, am Dienstag, ab 16Uhr30 eine afterwork-bike-Runde ab Wi Hbf zu drehen?

Gruß
T.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hemig (27. September 2004)

Hallo,

ich könnte morgen 17:30 Uhr schaffen. 16:30 Uhr ist mit Arbeitsstelle in FFM zu früh. Lampe sollte aber schon dabei sein.

Gruss,

Holger


----------



## Tauchsieder (28. September 2004)

@holger,

hi, 17:30 ist mir zu spät. Aber versuchs doch mal um 18Uhr, da treffen sich auch immer wieder Leute. Ich weiß allerdings nicht, wie es heute oder morgen damit aussieht.

Gruß
Gerd


----------



## Stefan1069 (5. Oktober 2004)

Hallo Leute 

Ich bin aus dem Urlaub zurück . Wer dreht heute mit mir ne lockere Runde . Ab 16.30 hätte ich Zeit . Kann aber auch ruhig etwas später sein . Treffpunkt Hbf Wiesbaden ? 

Ciao 
Stefan


----------



## Dirk09 (5. Oktober 2004)

Hallo Stefan,

16:30 Hbf ist OK!

Gruß Dirk


----------



## Stefan1069 (12. Oktober 2004)

Hallo Leute 

Wer hat heute Zeit zum biken ? Ich dachte so ab 16.30 oder 17 Uhr ab Hbf Wiesbaden . Ende gegen 19 Uhr da ich keine Lampe habe . Auf gehts , das Wetter soll ja den Rest der Woche schlechter werden . 

Ciao 
 Stefan


Da sich bis jetzt keiner gemeldet hat fahre ich nicht am Hbf vorbei !


----------



## leberwurst (23. Februar 2005)

Hallo Leute,
wird Zeit, ein altes Thema wieder zu beleben: Afterwork-biken ab Wiesbaden.
Bald ist Frühling, bald ist es abends wieder länger hell...gibt es Euch noch?
Ich war zugegebenerweise auch seit Oktober verschollen.  

Gruß Leberwurst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan1069 (24. Februar 2005)

Hi 

Klar gibts uns noch . Ich hatte vor so ab Ende März das Afterworkbiken 2005 zu starten . Im Augenblick lohnt es noch nicht wirklich . Ich fahre zur Zeit nur ab und zu am WE . 
Ich denke man sieht sich ja dann spätestens ab April . 

Ciao 
Stefan


----------



## hemig (26. Februar 2005)

Hallo,

also ich bin dann auch wieder dabei wenn es abends mal wieder etwas länger hell ist.

Gruss,

Holger


----------



## REXartemis (26. Februar 2005)

guten abend,

wollte mal fragen, ob ich mich dazu gesellen kann
bin 16 aus delkenheim und hab nicht wirklich jemanden mit dem man mal
ne schöne tour ab und zu fahren kann

bin aber nicht der ausdauer sportler überhaupt
bin asthmatiker und deshalb etwas eingeschränkt 

was fahrt ihr denn so im durchschnitt?

ciau


----------



## leberwurst (8. März 2005)

Hallo Artemis,

selbstverständlich kannst Du im April, wenn es dann abends länger hell ist mal mit uns fahren. Letzen Sommer haben wir (ein Haufen nicht organisierter Biker, die sich über dieses Forum zusammengefunden haben) uns immer einmal wöchentlich am Hauptbahnhof getroffen (ca. 16-17.00 Uhr) und sind dann zwischen 2-3 Stunden noch gefahren. Konditionell sind wir keine Anfänger aber auch keine Racer. Wenn Du Dich irgendwo dazwischen einordnen kannst, dann bist Du bei uns richtig.
Also immer mal hier im "Thread" nachgucken, ob sich schon was tut.
Gruß 
Leberwurst


----------

